# 70 numbers matching..... plenty of questions



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

ok guys i found a 1970m matching numbers gto. got the PHS report back, have started taking the car down. body is a little rough but frame is good. was planning on a frame up resto, but my father has me contemplating on tryin to trade the car for another ready to go muscle car that is not numbers matchin but also wont have to dump all the money in that i would have to if i want to make any money out of this car. what do ya think and as far as keeping give me some tips on where to go from here. already sand blasting the frame, a frames, springs all that.. THANK YOU:confused


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

if the body is rough forget making money on a full resto....even if the metal was rust free and relatively straight you would be lucky to be at break even after restoring, and that would be if you did all the work including paint yourself.....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep on it, when it's done it will be YOUR car, not just a car you bought. Losing receipts makes the process cheaper, and not counting your labor into the price. Good luck and keep on it, you'll only want to do so many frame offs, so appreciate the process and best of luck!!


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a friend who owns a body shop and can rebuild the motor myself but he is saying for EVERYTHING start it up and drive, 25,000. thats being able to put it at a zero odometer


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Ow, you can buy one done for that, but a #1 frame off car for $30k is a better investment than a used new car for that price. So, if he insures the quality, that is great. And if you are willing to spend that much on it, and that's buddy's price..
Post some pics and let us see the project.


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

i will. the 4 pics on my page now are the car when i brought it home. i have since pulled the motor, tranny, front bumper, inner fender wells, windshield, hood, trunk lid, seats, dropped the gas tank, and vaccumed alot of dirt rust, spider webs out. thanks for the insperation. i am stickin with it. i love goin out and workin on my GOAT. about to post some pics


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

WHat's in the rear, love the ladder bars, someone thought it was fast. Would be cool to see what else was hot rodded on it. Good looking car. If the car has bubbles, it might as well be in primer when you buy it, as you are going to paint it anyway. Why pay for bad paint. Is it a real Ram Air car, or just cut out?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahhhh, saw that car on Craigslist.....never said don't do it..., i did, and with a Tempest no less....:rofl: just letting you know what your in for, like jet said, these days you can get one done for around what you will put into that one...25K sounds in the ballpark if you tackle a lot of it yourself and get the buddy deal. Sounds like you dove in so Git'r done...just post up any problems and wee will be happy to help you along the way....:cheers


----------



## dragowebb83 (Feb 20, 2012)

the shell of the car is in pretty good shape. As is the frame. the Ram air is real, the "Judge" was bull which i knew when i got my hands on the PHS. my next step is to sand blast everything worth saving. yes the ladder bars were a joke. dont know why they were on the car. they had also cut the exhaust and had mufflers up by the tranny. but left the old tail pipes that weren't even connected on the car. the good news is i paid next to nothin for the car. guy wanted 7500. paid 1200. so i have already saved that much is the way im gonna look at it


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good deal that gives you 6k to play with....:cheers.

this is what the Tempest looked like when i found it....


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I can tell you I have $30k in my 70 GTO and thats a frame off and I can say its not 100%. Its not numbers matching either. Im kinda sad I have that much in it because like these guys say you can buy one done up for that price. But, there are a few things that ease my mind when I think about the $30k. I built the car for ME! And I know exactly what all has been done to it and what might have gotten skipped or looked over. I know for a FACT that its NOT full of bondo! I know where all the patch panels are. 

Buy one thats done and you might get a basket case full of bondo. Like the 71 lemans I started with!


----------

